# Goat has crusty sores on legs and around eyes!



## BRFarms (Jun 23, 2013)

I have a one year old doe that has crusty sores above her back hooves in the front and back and one on a front leg in the front. She also has watery eyes that developed crusty looking sores today. Could this be mites? She is always scratching the sores on her back legs with her teeth, which often breaks the skin and starts bleeding a little.

I've also read on here where someone had trouble with leg mange and used Front Line spray (for cats and dogs) on their goat?

I've attached pictures of both of her eyes and the sores on the front of her back legs.

Does anyone have any idea what this could be? Thank you!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my! Poor baby!! I would think it was mites but I am not experienced...I would try Ivomec Plus injected SQ....and I would try to clean her eyes a bit with some saline solution to soothe or some Veterycin!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe you can give benadryl for itching too....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It certainly could be mites. I would treat her with injectable Ivomec. Do 3 shots 10 days apart at 1cc per 40 lbs and it needs to be SQ injected.

I would also put some Betadine on her legs a couple times per day. You can also spray the Frontline on her legs. If you could carefully clean around her eyes I would do that too.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...looks like mites to me I agree with the treatment of Ivomec : ) 1 cc per 40# Sub Q


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## BRFarms (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you very much for all your replies! I really, really appreciate it!

She was given Ivermectin Injectible (orally) when we bought her in May of this year. We gave her another dose of Ivermectin (also orally) on 8/12/13 because her feet have looked like this for months. We treat her monthly with Cylence Pour-on. We were told that doing these would help control mites. She is the only goat (out of 10 goats) with these sores on her legs. The goats are Kiko, but she looks different from them. She is bigger and her feet are bigger...she looks more Boer than Kiko. 

We've been putting Dakins Solution on the sores on her legs. We've tried wiping around her eyes, but it's crusty...so we've carefully put Neosporin around her eyes. We've only done this for two days, but it's not looking any better yet.

So, based on what we have already given her...is the recommendation to give her 3 shots 10 days apart at 1cc per 40 lbs and it needs to be SQ injected? Not given orally? 

Also, is it recommended to get Frontline Spray and spray that on her legs?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes I recommend doing the Ivomec sub Q 3 times..one week apart for mites  Ive not used Front line spray on my goat before..Ill let someone who has chime in..: )


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cylence does nothing for mites. Giving Ivomec orally does nothing for mites. So yes, you need to inject.

I would go ahead and do the Frontline on her legs. Spray around the bottom of all 4 legs.

Here is some good reading for you on the subject: http://www.alpacas.com/alpacalibrary/alpacaskinproblems.aspx


----------



## BRFarms (Jun 23, 2013)

Update: On 8/20/13 -- We gave the goat 2cc of Ivomec SQ.

Every day: Feet: we sprayed cut/heal on the scabs on her feet since she was constantly breaking the scabs causing them to bleed. We sprayed Skin So Soft on her feet as well to keep the gnats away. On her eyes: We held a warm wet cloth to her eyes trying to soften the puss crust to wipe it away, we did not get much off as the crust was very dried and stiff. We applied triple antibiotic ointment around her eyes. We then applied SWAT to repel flies and gnats away from her eyes.

8/29/13: We gave the 2nd Ivomec Inj SQ (2cc).

9/2/13: Her eyes seemed to continue to get worse and worse. They looked much worse than the attached pictures to this thread. Her left eye was very crusted and almost swollen shut. The eye itself looked very red in the white areas and there seemed to be a light color spot over her pupil...as best as I could see through her swollen eye lids. The right eye was starting to look worse too. We decided to start her on antibiotic injection. We gave her 4cc Bio-Mycin 200 Inj. SQ for 5 consecutive days.

Feet: We were still spraying cut/heal and skin so soft on her feet, which were not bleeding anymore unless she hit her foot on something knocking the scabs off.

Eyes: Started cleaning eyes two times a day with warm water and then applying triple antibiotic ointment in the morning and Neomycin & Polymyxin B Sulfates and Dexamethasone Opthalmic Ointment around her eyes at night. We also applied the SWAT fly repellent to keep the bugs away.

9/6/13: Gave the 5th (and final) inj. of 4cc Bio-Mycin 200 (LA 200) SQ. Kept up with the above mentioned ointments.

9/8/13: Gave the 3rd (and final) inj. of 2cc of Ivomec SQ. I was glad to be done with injections at this point because she screamed terribly every time we had to inject her! And she weighs about 95 pounds so she was hard to hang onto while my husband gave her the injections!

9/13/13: Her eyes seem to be doing much better. The left one, which had been almost swollen shut, was no longer discharging puss, dry and not hardly swollen at all. The right eye looked almost normal. The back of her feet were still pretty scabbed, but the bad place on the front of one of the back feet looked like it was healing up...no hair, but no scabs either. I took this all as a good sign. We did not apply anything to her.

9/17/13: Her left eye started to discharge again. Feet still looked the same. We applied the triple antibiotic and SWAT to her eyes (again).

9/18/13: This morning when I went down to check on her, her left eye was extremely swollen and a lot of puss and crusty. The right eye was discharging as well, but not swollen. Her eyes look worse than in the attached pictures to this thread. It seems like her eyes are back to the condition they were in before we started her on the antibiotic injections. Her feet are still the same, very crusty and scabbed on the backs, but the front of the one back leg still looks good, no hair, but no scabs.

The other nine goats do not exhibit any of the symptoms this goat has shown for the past month. The other nine goats are definitely Kiko goats, whereas this goat seems to be more Boer. She is bigger and the shape of her feet look different from the other nine goats. We have had trouble with her feet almost from the first week we owned her. She was supposed to be a Kiko, but I am not sure she is. Regardless, she is the only one with these problems...and we can't seem to get her better.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Have you tried applying an oxytet (LA 200)...directly to the eye area as a wash?


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

Wondering if its antibiotic resistance...like MRSA or something


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im sorry sheis not doing any better!! I would have your vet do a scrape test to be sure you are dealing with mites . there are three kinds of mites

Psorptes mites
Chorioptes mites
Psorergates species
Treatmentis basicaly the same but in servere cases such as your girl..atopical mediation may also be needed along with 3 treatments of ivomec one week apart..her bedding also needs to be cleaned daily...mites can live about 2 days off their host..you may need to do a second round of treament. 
I also recommend antibiotics injected to help with secondary infection.

At this point you need to get a vet involved since traditional treatmentis not working, she could also have a staph infection...


----------

